# Giving credit to photographers in ads



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You cannot ever remove someones watermark without express permission. You must buy copyright to the photos or the owners must, and you need a letter from the photographer stating they are copyright free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! What if I'm cropping an image, and the watermark lays outside the crop? Should I move it back onto the image?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

From what I've been taught without the photographera permission you can crop their photo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You cannot touch the original image without the photographer's permission. You must make sure that you talk to the photographer (NOT just talk to the stallion owner - they may not know exactly what they can and cannot do with the images) and get the full story from the horse's mouth, so to speak. Just because the owner has paid for the image does not mean that they have any rights to the image other than displaying it in its original form.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That was supposed to read cannot crop. JJI is correct, the photo belongs to the photographer until the person buys rights to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Even if a person buys a photo, it does NOT mean they have any rights to it whatsoever. They may think they do though. Problem is, they sign the waiver without reading or fully understanding the agreement. Anyways, it is always best to contact the original photographer and get written permission before doing anything at all - that way if they see your ad and get jealous, you have a signed document backing you up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll make sure to do that, thanks again!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

If the photograph was bought from the photographer, there should not be a watermark on it, first of all. Second, if the photo was purchased by you, you can use it where ever without giving credit to the photographer.

With stock photos, if you bought them and they are royalty-free, you can use them all over, anywhere you want and don't have to give credit to anyone. If they are rights managed...you dont have to give any credit, but you must buy rights every year, or every time you use the image..which becomes a pain in the butt.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Erica, that is the sort of misconception that drives us photographers nuts. If a photo is purchased, the purchaser does NOT necessarily own any rights to the photo other than to display it as-is. A person can buy the rights to the photo, but that is a contract between photographer and purchaser. 
You could get in a huge pile of trouble if you use a photo for commercial or advertising purposes without permission from the photographer. If the photographer finds out, there could be legal ramifications. 
I have a few different contracts (and I'm just a beginner) for different photo uses - a client of mine may not use my photos for anything other than personal use, as-is, without a certain type of contract. I hold all legal rights until I sell those rights to the purchaser in a certain contract.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

So if you buy a photo of yourself from a photographer, then you don't own any rights to it?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Not unless I purchase the rights to it, nope. I own the single photograph, or digital image to be used unaltered. 
That doesn't mean that a person and photographer can't come to an arrangement where the image can be used however the purchaser sees fit - but don't automatically assume you own any image rights if you buy an image. When in doubt, ask the photographer  they will know the ins and outs of their agreement. 
My basic agreement allows the purchase of printed copies, or a digital image - the purchaser can display these in a non-commercial sense. If they want to use or alter the image for advertising purposes, they have to consult me first, as I own the image rights until I sign them away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Say a photographer takes my picture, they can use that image of me anywhere they want, because they took the photo? And what if a photographer takes my picture and gives it to me, I can't use that anywhere? 


I understand contracts and rights, but Im just courious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

